# Walker County rut



## hunter eric

I am on a new club in Walker county this year.
I have mostly hunted middle Ga in years past.
In looking at the kill record for bucks in previous years on new club it seems that most of the good bucks were taken First week of November (5th through 7th).
Does this line up with what you "seasoned" Walker county hunters have seen?


----------



## Bigbuck79

*Walker county rut*

It varies but I like week right before thanksgiving. Killed three different  nice bucks on November 19 over years.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Based on my past harvest records and personal experience in the woods I have killed nearly every buck and seen peak rutting activity from the last week in November into the second week in December.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I seen the most action on trail camera 2nd to 3rd week that also is when the Gon ru map says it is. We didn't see much action over thanksgiving last year


----------



## hunter eric

What kind of activity are you guys seeing?
I am starting to find a lot of scrapes in the hardwoods.


----------



## AJLBucks

Started seeing a scrape they hit this time of year every season. Spike showed up early last week, now a few young 8's. Hopefully some of the borderline 8's from last year find their way back. This scrape fizzles out after 3 weeks or so. Just a community scrape that seems to get a lot action from a lot of bucks. Makes for exciting sits.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Haven't gotten to hunt as much the past few years as have young children but in my experience that last week of Nov, first week of Dec had peak activity in Walker/Catoosa/Dade area. 

Killed both my best bucks in Walker County the first week of Dec.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I haven't found a scrape as of last weekend


----------



## Inthegarge

Eric, are you in the valley or on the mountain.....It makes a big difference.............End of Nov -1st week Dec in Valley and 1st - 3rd week in Dec on the mountain.....Chattanooga valley vs Lookout Mtn...  On the Lookout side by Dade county it can be as late as just before Christmas........ This is based on my records over 12 yrs in Walker county....Good Luck


----------



## jinx0760

*Walker-Catoosa-Dade Rut*

Thanksgiving thru Dec 7th has always been the peak to me.  That is my personal observations of bucks chasing does.  We have always started to see fresh rubs/scraps just before New Year, so I suspect the second rut is beginning at that time.  I currently see 2 spotted fawns with their mother, that have been her since June/July.  that would put the does breeding around 1/1/2015?

My two best GA bucks have come on Dec 8th, chasing does and answering challenge grunts on the east side of Lookout Mtn .


----------



## nwgahunter

Thanksgiving to mid Dec for me on the Cove side of Lookout Mtn. I really think it depends on what year.


----------



## poolecw

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I haven't found a scrape as of last weekend



I just got back from checking the camera and decided to walk the property while there.  Didn't come across the first scrape.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Last year we started seeing scrapes around the end of October sort of November. Been hearing a heap of folks talk about rut being a week earlier this year I have seen couple bucks with stained hocks and a lot of horned trees


----------



## hunter eric

I will be in the woods all day Saturday.
Will post pics of what (if) anything i see.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Seen 2 fresh scraps yesterday in Walker County


----------



## hunter eric

Didnt see much in the way of deer movement this weekend.
A few doe seen.
Spent mid day Saturday walking around / scouting.
found 3 fresh scrapes in the hardwoods and a couple of freshly rubbed trees.


----------



## hunter eric

Second rut should be kicking in if not already. Most bucks were killed first 2 weeks of November on our Walker tract and most Nov 24-30 on Whitfield tract


----------



## Scotsman

Still seeing quite a few scrapes. I killed a nice mature buck with a messed-up-ugly-rack chasing a doe last Thursday morning (December 10). I heard him before I saw him, grunting every step.


----------



## Joe r

seen more rubs and scrapes this week 12/10 =12/17 than i have all year,and i no whos doing it to!! LOL big 10 and a big 8 but they just come out to play at night


----------



## Joe r

Scotsman what about some pic,s of that messed-up-ugly-rack?


----------



## hunter eric

Hopefully this weekend will be good with the cold moving in.
We have had speratic rut to say the least.
I am bucked out (11/4) not chasing and 11/24 (chasing).
Maybe 2nd rut kicks off with this cold snap.
I will be nanny hunting


----------



## mformica

hunter eric said:


> Hopefully this weekend will be good with the cold moving in.
> We have had speratic rut to say the least.
> I am bucked out (11/4) not chasing and 11/24 (chasing).
> Maybe 2nd rut kicks off with this cold snap.
> I will be nanny hunting



Hope so.  Its been a bust for me up in Maryland and Virginia with the odd weather.  I'm back down this weekend and plan to hunt all day Sat Sun and Monday.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

What are the doe days for Walker rest of year anyone know ?


----------



## mformica

Gadestroyer74 said:


> What are the doe days for Walker rest of year anyone know ?



Isnt it wvery day through Jan 1 on private land, and up to Dec 26 on National Forest land outside WMAs?


----------



## mformica

http://georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/hunting/pdf/Either-Sex_Days_Map.pdf


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thanks sir that's a great link . Thank you for doing that


----------



## Inthegarge

Don't forget we can hunt until Jan 10 this year....Jan 2-10 is Buck only....


----------



## Scotsman

Joe r said:


> Scotsman what about some pic,s of that messed-up-ugly-rack?



Joe, sorry for the delay. I took some pictures with my old "flip" phone, they turned out blurry, as you can see. His left side was a mess, some kind of weird, three-prong, trident looking brow-tine and a strange main beam. The right side looked like it was broken off while still in velvet. I was going to do a skull mount and boiled it down. I left it outside on the work bench and the dogs chewed the skull. So, I got one of those skull mount replicas and I am in the process of putting the antlers on that. When I get it finished, I will put some pictures up of that.


----------



## Joe r

that last pic. is a good one!looks like a big body deer ,necks big to,,he been rubin some stuff for sure,thanks for pic,s


----------



## Joe r

seen a big 8 running 2 does 1/2/16  just 7 days left,go get um!!


----------



## Scotsman

Joe r said:


> that last pic. is a good one!looks like a big body deer ,necks big to,,he been rubin some stuff for sure,thanks for pic,s



He was a heavy deer with a bit of a belly, but he was younger than I thought. I don't know much about aging a deer by jaw-bone examination, but from what I found online, he was 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 years. I saw him 3 years ago from the stand and his left side had the same three prongs sticking up.

When I gutted him (all the pics were after gutting) I found what looked to be a deformed kidney? Something, anyway, oddly shaped about the size of a big apple and the blood from this thing was extremely dark, almost black.


----------



## RossVegas

Does anyone know of any leases available in Walker/Catoosa county?


----------

